# Gaining a better bond after 10 months?



## parakeetbudgie (Mar 6, 2015)

I have had my two budgies, Leo and Calypso for about 10 months. Leo is almost 1 year old and Calypso is about 13 months old. I have done the basic training with them, stepping up and whatnot but I have been very busy the last 5 or 6 months and haven't really kept up my bond with them. I really want to get my bond back with them so they are comfortable around me again. Is it too late to get that bond back? How should I go about this?

Thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Are they still stepping up for you?
If so, simply start from there. 

If not, then you need to go back to the beginning and regain their trust by getting them used to your hand.

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html*


----------



## parakeetbudgie (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you for those links! Leo still steps up but Calypso doesn't step up for me. She does for my sister but my sister rarely interacts with them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's best to work with your budgies on a regular schedule everyday if you want to have a bond with them. 

There is more information on Training and Bonding in the stickies at the top of the Training and Bonding forum.*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

It is never too late to try and gain more of a friendship and relationship with your budgies. Having the two will of course make this a little harder as they will be bonded to each other as a species. Patience and go at the pace the birds allow. I am sure you will be back to whee you were soon.:budgie:


----------



## parakeetbudgie (Mar 6, 2015)

How do you tell that they are bonded? I mean of course they've spent 10 months together, but I'm not 100% sure. Calypso can be very cranky with Leo and often prefers to be away from Leo. Leo is a very funny little guy and hops and flies around quite a bit, but when he is being rambunctious she doesn't let him be near her. When he has calmed down they sit next to each other and chirp. I'm 99% sure that they're bonded, but is what they do normal?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

They will get used to you again Nate. Even in our busiest times if we can just manage to spend 10 minutes or so feeding them a treat or stepping 
them up when we feed and water them, it will keep them trusting us...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

parakeetbudgie said:


> How do you tell that they are bonded? I mean of course they've spent 10 months together, but I'm not 100% sure. Calypso can be very cranky with Leo and often prefers to be away from Leo. Leo is a very funny little guy and hops and flies around quite a bit, but when he is being rambunctious she doesn't let him be near her. When he has calmed down they sit next to each other and chirp. I'm 99% sure that they're bonded, but is what they do normal?


*Your budgies behavior is quite normal. :thumbsup:

Your budgies being "bonded" basically means they are very comfortable together and enjoy spending time together.

Some budgies are more bonded than others. 
Some budgies are like house-mates that simply share a cage but don't really play together.

Other budgies want to spend lots of time together, eating together, playing together, following each other around, etc.

Usually a budgie will "bond" or feel closer to another budgie it lives with than with it's human but that doesn't mean you can't have a close relationship with both budgies.

Does that help it make more sense?*


----------



## parakeetbudgie (Mar 6, 2015)

It does  Thank you!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're welcome.

Best wishes! :wave:*


----------

